# Men should eat plenty of fruit but cut down on red meat to boost fertility...



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2064240/Men-eat-plenty-fruit-cut-red-meat-boost-fertility-finds-sperm-study.html

/links


----------

